# Blood in stool



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

My one dog has had a bloody stool, 3x now. I'm taking his stool to the vet tomorrow, but just wanting to know if anyone has had any experience with this and if so, what does it mean? I'm anxious to find out. Thanks!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig did, he was diagnosed with Giardia. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

Uggghhh....my little havanese had giardia. He was on panacur too with my little havanese about month ago.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I found this, did research on it and I'm putting them both on it starting tomorrow for ten days. They both finished their round of flagyl. Pixie's poops are normal, but poor Mig has had terrible diarrhea for over a week. He's been on chicken and rice and I'm giving him a probiotic. I'm thinking that since the flagyl is over, I'm going to start seeing some good poops. It was hard on his tummy. I ordered the Kocci Free from Amazon BTW. http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/coccidia.html 
This has been so exhausting-disinfecting and hand washing a million times a day. If it turns out to be giardia for you, I'll let you know how the Kocci Free goes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Where would the dogs bet Giardia, I wonder? I've heard of new puppies coming home with it due to a litter getting it. I would also encourage giving a probiotic, as you mentioned Beth, to help keep intestinal flora balanced and healthy. 

Hope your puppies are doing well by now, ladies!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Marj-Giardia mostly can be picked up by eating poop from infected animals, or water that has the little protozoan in it. Needless to say I'll never take a dip in a pond or lake, ever. I've been through a huge ordeal with Mig over the weekend that I'm still too tired to talk about. But good news is he seems to be turning the corner and so far the poop has been getting better and better.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear little Mig is still sick. I hope he recovers fully soon. He's such an adorable bundle of fluff. Belly rubs for the little guy...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww thanks Carol! He is doing much much better.


----------

